

Drone downed by Iran UFO? - mschonfeld
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2012/01/iran-ufo-drone/

======
jgroome
I'd love to give the article the attention it surely deserves, but I'm just so
in awe of Arikia Millikan's Photoshop talents. I'm glad she got a credit for
that header image.

------
wladimir
Haha, you know you've entered a new cold war when they start saber-ratting
about UFO's, aliens and flying saucers. Welcome to 1950.

~~~
quizbiz
“We invite the US government and other nations to enter into negotiation with
the Foundation and The Iranian government,” he posted, “for disclosure of the
full space technology to all nations simultaneously that there shall be no
more war race, but a pace race [sic] to join and conquer the space and not
each others little peace of lands so called nations, this offer stands and is
extended to all nations irrespective of their colour, race and religion.”

------
gexla
In iran, judging from the success of their missiles, flying saucer technology
= well executed frisbee throw. That will teach the drone pilots for flying
that thing too low.

On the other hand, maybe the Iranian government is actually run by aliens.
That would explain their odd behavior.

